# Ouvrir un terminal en ligne de commande



## yohann22 (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans un projet pour la fac et j'ai besoin de savoir comment ouvrir un terminal depuis un terminal s'il ya une ligne de commande qui permet de le faire...
J'ai deja chercher un peu partout sans solution, j'ai essayer open -a Terminal.app mais rien
Si possible en ligne de commande dans le terminal courant ou bien en java car c'est le langage que j'utilise pour mon projet.

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre Terminal, tu peux par exemple faire :
	
	



```
osascript -e 'tell application "Terminal" to do script'
```


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2010)

```
osascript <<EOF
tell application "System Events"
        tell process "Terminal" to keystroke "t" using command down
end
EOF
```


----------



## yohann22 (1 Décembre 2010)

Merci à vous ca a marché !


----------



## Zeusviper (2 Décembre 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> osascript <<EOF
> tell application "System Events"
> tell process "Terminal" to keystroke "t" using command down
> ...



Une question bête par rapport à ce genre de code : le "flux clavier" ainsi créé est-il totalement autonome ?

Est ce qu'il peut y avoir des risques d'interaction avec d'autres "flux clavier" utilisateur ou créés de la même façon ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,


Zeusviper a dit:


> Est ce qu'il peut y avoir des risques d'interaction avec d'autres "flux clavier" utilisateur ou créés de la même façon ?


Oui.
*Exemple * : si l'utilisateur presse la touche Controle au moment que le script exécute cette ligne 
	
	



```
keystroke "t" using command down
```
 cela affichera  la palette de caractères au lieu d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet dans la fenêtre du Terminal.


----------



## tatouille (4 Décembre 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> Une question bête par rapport à ce genre de code : le "flux clavier" ainsi créé est-il totalement autonome ?
> 
> Est ce qu'il peut y avoir des risques d'interaction avec d'autres "flux clavier" utilisateur ou créés de la même façon ?



non si tu filtres sur le keymodifier else yes


----------

